# another free wood score



## chris_harper (Mar 22, 2007)

guy at work says tonight, "i have some post oak, some hickory, and some blackjack. trees have been down for a year to two years." wants someone to come cut them up and haul them off. all or part, your choice. i asked him wtf is blackjack. he said it is a "cheap oak" tree. said it burns really hot. hmmm....get a nice hot fire going with that, i am thinking. he says it will warp a bbq pit. i told him not if i only use one or two logs of it for heat. anyway, it is by groesbeck. anyone in texas want some? let me know (through a PM) and i will get you his contact info. 

marvin, he said he doesn't have any pecan, sorry. i asked specifically for you.

edit: found this link for blackjack oak.


----------



## msmith (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris sounds like your scoring big with this fire wood. To bad theres no pecan wood to get seems its getting harder to find unless you go buy it. Thats probably what I will wind up doing. Unless someone wants to trade me for some of this hickory.


----------



## zardnok (Mar 22, 2007)

How far away from Shreveport is Wautaga?  I have a buddy who's in-laws had a pecan tree cut down from over a power-line and they need the wood hauled out of their backyard.  It is all big pieces and needs to be split up to use in a smoker, but I can check to see if they still have some available.  

How much are you looking for?  Truckload?  Half-truck load?


----------



## msmith (Mar 22, 2007)

Zardnok Im 250 miles from shreveport thats a little to far away. Thank you for the offer though. I normally get my wood by the cord.


----------

